# Tunisian Crochet and slip stitch



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Is there a way to do a slip stitch in Tunisian Crochet?
I have a pattern for single crochets that I want to try with the afghan hook.
There are several places where slip stitches are done in the middle of the row in order to make a short area. I can't figure out how to duplicate this.

Ideas?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think if you do a chain stitch, but reach thru the stitch below and pull up thru all (the one loop on the hook ) and that would be about like a slip stitch.

Angie


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thank you Angie I'll try that.

To do a chain, I would pull through one loop instead of two on the return, is that right?


----------



## Mydnight (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay, you got me thinking and then of course I had to try it, and the best way that I did it to make an area that was a shorter row height than the rest of the row, and so that there wasn't a hole (which is what a chain did) is to use the loop on the row underneath and just really snug it down tight. It does tend to make a really cool design also.
and yes to answer your previous question, to chain in tunisian is to just pull through one loop instead of two.
Hope that helps you!


----------

